# Bretton Woods 1-29



## JDMRoma (Jan 29, 2013)

Decided to burn a Vacation day today and made out pretty darn good ! Showed up with 3 to 4 inches of fresh powder !
1st chair at 8:50am and first tracks for the first hour or so ! Nice getting out on the New Ski's in Freshies !!
All the trails were excellent,even the Natural ones...Plenty of cover on all ! Didnt take a break until noon for a quick 20 minute lunch and back out till 3:45. One of the nice things about BW is the un groomed sides of most trails, so nice getting in the powder and playing in it all day!! Bode's,Wumbek and Star King had lots of untracked powder on the sides.....
Snake and Shenanigans were great early on the morning, but got skied off quickly ! Was still able to hit powder on No Regrets, Granny's Grit and Crawfords Blaze late in the day. Finished up on the sides of Fabians Express, in between and Willeys slide that was virtually untouched !

Hope this Rain event doesn't trash it all.......

Amazing, best hooky day of my Season !


----------



## LiquidFeet (Jan 29, 2013)

Was Snake groomed?  The last few weeks it's been left alone.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 29, 2013)

LiquidFeet said:


> Was Snake groomed?  The last few weeks it's been left alone.



No Snake is an Ungroomed Natural trail, nice with some fresh snow but got thin really fast !


----------



## LiquidFeet (Jan 29, 2013)

Was Agassiz open and white?  ON Friday it was brownish with grass and rocks bared.

Herb's secret was nice.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 29, 2013)

LiquidFeet said:


> Was Agassiz open and white?  ON Friday it was brownish with grass and rocks bared.
> 
> Herb's secret was nice.



I got burned on Agassiz 2 weeks ago, it was basic dust on crust and hard as a rock....so I avoided it...unfortunately as its usually alot of fun. 
Herb's was good too....Im not use to Herbs and Grannys being natural, always liked the high speed runs down the groomed trailes but Im liking the  Au Natural right now...even more if we can get some decent snow  !


----------



## LiquidFeet (Jan 29, 2013)

Darby's had monster whales too on Friday I think.  Did you test it out?


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 30, 2013)

Never even noticed Darby's....darn....sounds like it would have been fun with fresh snow on top of the whales !


----------



## LiquidFeet (Jan 30, 2013)

When I go to BWoods I seek out the easy-moderate bumps and easy-moderate glades.  Then I work on my turns on the groomers.  On Fridays there's a Nastar course that is great for working on one's timing.  The mountain is a great place to firm up one's technique.  For that I love Bretton Woods.  Oh, and the views are great.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 30, 2013)

Got to do BW sometime , driven by it when we stayed at Attitash couple yrs ago . Looks pretty mellow  and that means it is in The Queens  wheelhouse,    but the views have to be spectacular-


----------



## puckoach (Jan 30, 2013)

Never been there.  How do you think it will be this coming Sunday with the smaller crowds expected due to Superbowl.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Jan 30, 2013)

A cautious skier can ride every lift at BWoods and ski down without fear.  The more adventurous can stay in the woods. There are a few short steepish segments on some of the groomed trails. There are lots of beautiful blue groomers in varying widths.  There are glades (when it snows) in graduated difficulties, from barely-a-glade to gnarly (still short, however).  The grooming is great.  They blow a lot of snow.  It's not Cannon, if that's what you're after, however.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Jan 30, 2013)

puckoach said:


> Never been there.  How do you think it will be this coming Sunday with the smaller crowds expected due to Superbowl.


Sunday will be empty.  Saturday the lodge will be full, but the lift lines are not going to be prohibitive.  Once on the mountain, people get spread out.  There are a few trails where you'll need to wait for the swarms to pass a few times on Saturday.  But that's no biggie.  Enjoy.

Oh, but I'm forgetting that today it's going to melt.  On Sat-Sun you'll encounter no woods that are skiable, unless something unexpected and dramatic falls from the sky Thurs-Fri.  There will probably be no bumps either, unless they blow a ton on Agassiz.  Which they probably won't.  But the mountain in general will be replenished with snow better than most after today's thaw.  Bretton Woods puts $$ into keeping their guests happy.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 30, 2013)

Only thing I can add is they are doing a 59$ special on Sunday for a lift ticket and then theres the Locals thing
where you can ski at noon for 25$. So best bet is early on if possible.
Not sure how much resurfacing they will do, last year end of January it was the end of full on snow making and only spot resurfacing.
Agazziz is all Natural, no snow making that I can ever recall.
Im skiing Saturday, will report on conditions when I get back


----------



## LiquidFeet (Jan 30, 2013)

Right.  Now I remember there's no snow-making on Agassiz.
I've skied Super Bowl Sunday for years at different mountains. 
 The trails are empty in the afternoon.
People need to get themselves home and settled in.  They leave early.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 31, 2013)

I might head to Bretton Woods on Saturday and then Burke on Sunday.  Just waiting to see how this weather pans out.  It has been 11 years since I was last at Bretton Woods, so I am kinda curious about how it skis now.  It will be almost an entirely new mtn to me.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 31, 2013)

LiquidFeet said:


> Oh, and the views are great.



I've heard you can see Mt Washington from there, yes?


----------



## LiquidFeet (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh yes.  It's across the street. You'll be looking at the "back" side of Mt Washington, with the white strip of snow revealing the tracks of the cog railroad.
 You can also look down from Bretton Woods' summits on the red roof of the Mt. Washington Hotel.  That's quite a sight.
Be sure to go over to the hotel for drinks/coffee after skiing.  The lobby is a great place to kick back and people watch while coming down from skiing.  It will cost you, but still there aren't many places like that.  Old and historic.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh yes.  It's across the street. You'll be looking at the "back" side of Mt Washington, with the white strip of snow revealing the tracks of the cog railroad.
 You can also look down from Bretton Woods' summits on the red roof of the Mt. Washington Hotel.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Be sure to go over to the hotel for drinks/coffee after skiing.  The lobby is a great place to kick back and people watch while coming down from skiing.


----------



## puckoach (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the input !

Weather has certainly become a factor.   

Was supposed to go to Wachusett for free tomorrow.   They only have 3 trails open right now.....I

 May have to hang home until the Sunday snow is gone here.  Business requirements.

I have lift tickets for Loon on Monday and Tuesday.   Some snow supposed to fall up there on Sunday and Tuesday.   Just hopping they are not blowing snow on Monday, like they were on the Friday before MLK weekend.  Was like skiing in sand....


----------



## Nick (Jan 31, 2013)

The hotel kinda reminds me of The Shining :lol:


----------



## legalskier (Jan 31, 2013)

Nick said:


> The hotel kinda reminds me of The Shining :lol:



Lol- I think that place was in Colorado.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 31, 2013)

The Hotel is kinda cool, Its Haunted...and been featured on Ghost Hunters, think they even did a weekend up there last year.
The Bar Downstairs is really Cool too, the Cave...its a MUST See if you go over there. Just sitting in the Lobby in front of that Fireplace is amazing too.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 31, 2013)

As mentioned, the views from BW are great. Not only from the trails and the summit but the summit lodge as well. Get a window seat facing the range.


----------



## Edd (Jan 31, 2013)

The MW Hotel really is worth a stay.  Definitely out of my price range but you only live once.  We did a spa day there a few weeks ago for the ladies but I sure didn't hate it.  Stayed there a couple of years ago for my b-day and we explored the place and boozed.  The Cave is an impressive space but we were there on a non-holiday weeknight and it closed way too early for my taste.


----------



## bostonskigirl (Feb 1, 2013)

Crossing our fingers that the skiing at Bretton Woods is good this weekend! Would expect fewer people on Superbowl Sunday.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 1, 2013)

bostonskigirl said:


> Crossing our fingers that the skiing at Bretton Woods is good this weekend! Would expect fewer people on Superbowl Sunday.



Should be fine, they always do a great job with what they are dealt !
I will be there Sunday and Monday now, decided to work tomorrow !
Sunday will be less crowded for sure but I always like to be early.....best time of the day.


----------

